# Ammunition shortage



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Question, is there an ammunition shortage in Canada or Mexico like we have here??


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

can't speak for Canada but in Mexico you cant have anything more than a .38 pistol, so i don't think they even sell .223, 5.56, 7.62, .308 etc, I live on the border and by conversations I have had with clerks at Academy, there are people paid to pick up ammo for the cartels and ship it into Mexico, that is the suspicion of course, you cant assume a lady who speaks little to no English with a list of calibers and wad of cash is not just a fellow gun enthusiast.:-D


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I believe it is affecting our neighbors to the north as well.I have seen posts in the forums from my state and others of Canadians asking us (yanks) if ammo in the USA can be brought across the border,either they don't want to ask their govt if its legal or,the gougers want to make more money up north in my opinion.and Mexico is totally off limits to ammo like another OP said I saw a series on the border situation and there were a lot of Mexican nationals trying to get everything from .22lr to .50bmg across, who knows what really gets over there?.gotta be for the cartels,who else would want .50bmg?to shoot Iguanas?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought I read Mexico didn't even have gun stores and that firearms for private citizens were pretty much banned? I know my dad went hunting there once and found it easier to use the Remington Shotguns the hunting lodge had available then to bring their own, and of course we all heard on the news about the American they locked up last year for bringing a gun across the border - even with paper work.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

So, if the ammo is being made, where is it going? Who has all the ammo?


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I was at Walmart today to pick up a few items for an upcoming fishing trip and ask the guy at the gun display if he had any bullets. He checked and said he had a box of 357. I ask about deliveries and he said they weren't getting any. I walked into the next aisle and heard his coworker ask him to put back some 9.s for his brother when the shipment comes in tomorrow. Limited supply and the clerks are hoarding it for friends and relatives.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Then I need to make some friends at WalMart. We haven't had a shipment (that I know of) for over a month and a half. I've been going almost every other day, so as not to miss it. I have been buying up 2, 4 and 6 shot for my 12 gauge. Anything is better than nothing. And I _would_ like to know where the heck all the ammo is going.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I am on good terms with the clerks at Walmart and Academy. It pays to ask when the shipments are and show up early when you do drop by. I've been picking up 223/556, 38/357 but no .22lr as of yet. Its nice to be nice. Remember, these same clerks prolly get hammered with complaints and questions all day so it pays to be considerate. Just my $.02

punch


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

What is the availability of 9mm. Hubby wants a 9mm pistol and I am not convinced on agreeing to buy it, if there is no ammo. We have had a bit of luck getting .243 win. in small amounts. Usually at our Walmart, there is a box or two. It's doubled in price since this all began. There is very little .22lr around. We got a few little boxes at a gun store in a small town. The place we went to look at 9mm pistols sold us some 22lr. We have a relative who has extra 9mm ammo. I feel OK about the amount of ammo we have, but we only have a 22lr Colt M4 and a .243 rifle. Hubs says we should have another .22 rifle in case mine jams. That makes sense. We have the most .22lr ammo. I was thinking just an inexpensive ruger 10-22 would do for that. I am just not sure about a pistol or about stepping up to a bigger rifle like a ruger mini 30? I have given up on .223 ammo, even tho, an AR would be my gun of choice because I really like my Colt M4 22lr. Any suggestions? Is it even worth buying guns right now?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes buy the gun you want, ammo will show up in time.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Best price on 9mm was our local Bimart. 100 rds for $31.95. I dont know if you have one in your area. We are in Wa. State. Second best price and availability is here; 50 rds - 9mm Aguila 124gr FMJ AU1E092110


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Aqua is right. The gun market has leveled off nicely. About the only thing I notice a premium on right now is the AR upper receiver. I saw stripped lowers for $99 this week. 1911's seem to be in short supply. 

You could buy a nice 9mm right now and though expensive you can find a few boxes of decent ammo around $20 per 50 which bites but at least you'd have a few emergency boxes. It may take a while but ammo will eventually correct and then you can stock up.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks. I do hate investing in a firearm that I am not all that happy with. I honestly bought the 22lr colt with the thought of graduating up to the AR15, but then all hell broke loose.

Handguns still scare me a bit. I am a rookie with guns. The place we were looking at buying the 9mm from does train you in the use of it when you buy it. They have a small firing range. That makes me feel better. I am just more of a rifle person. Hubby wants the handgun.

I am reluctant to buy a gun with so much recoil that I get knocked over. I have fired some of my son's big guns, and, I don't feel very accurate with them. I can barely lift them to aim them.

I have fired an AR15 and I really liked it. 

These are big purchases. I just don't want to waste money. I feel like we are a bit 'underpowered' if we ever had to fend off intruders. That said, nothing spells intimidation like a shotgun being cocked.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

IngaLisa you guys may also want to consider an SKS or an AK instead of a Mini 30. I have the Mini 30 and the SKS. The SKS is cheaper and operates better with a variety of 7.62 x39mm ammo. The AK is currently pricey but should come back down. There are more add ons stocks sights etc available for AK's and SKS's than are available for the Mini 30. Just something to think about.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Letter posted on the Federal website:

We are currently experiencing high demand for our products. We appreciate your patience and support and remain committed to serving all of our customers, from hunters and sport shooters to those who protect our country and our streets.

Why is ammunition in certain calibers so hard to find?
The current market and environment is causing stronger than usual demand for products in our industry.

Why are you selling all of your ammunition to the DHS?
The Department of Homeland Security contract makes up a very small percentage of our total ammunition output. This contract is not taking ammunition away from civilians. The current increase in demand is attributed to the civilian market. Our production volumes on government contracts have been stable since the mid-2000s.

Are certain contracts taking ammunition away from civilians?
No. We remain committed to serving all channels of our business. The majority of our product serves the commercial market.

Why can't you just make more ammunition?
Our facilities operate 24-hours a day. We are continually making process improvements to increase our efficiency and investing in capital and personnel where we have sustained demand. We are bringing additional capacity online again this year.

What is your stance on the current gun legislation?
We support the second amendment and responsible gun ownership. We remain fully engaged in the legislative and regulatory process to provide the most accurate and comprehensive information to decision makers. Like most major manufacturers in our industry, we are also members of the National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF). This organization helps represent our industry and our customers before federal, state and local government entities. More information about legislation and our industry's positions can be found at NSSF - National Shooting Sports Foundation.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I will give this all some thought.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Lisa I'd also consider a shotgun ahead of a long rifle in the 7. caliber size. If you are unsure about recoil
and power you might look at a Mossy 510 which is the 20 gauge version of their 500. Its less expensive
and the ammo is far more readily available in today's market then others. Recoil is less significant
and the power is there at close range just like it is for a larger size hand gun. Just harder to conceal.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Look into 38/357 for both handguns and rifles. shoot 38's in the rifle to practice/save money. It barely has the kick of a 22. In 357 it makes a great brush gun and you can easily take deer down at 75-100 yards with open sights. Short enough for home defense and accurate. Even cocking it behind a locked door would give anyone pause. More knockdown power than a 9mm and hignly reliable. Just my $.02

punch


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For what it's worth, my wife went with a Springfield XD in 9mm, she uses the 16" AR and on of the M1 carbines and a Remington youth 1100 semi-auto in 20 gauge. Even as small as she is, she can handle everything well. She can use my .45 ACP but can't pull the slide back under normal circumstances.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

IngaLisa said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I will give this all some thought.


If you really want an AR, look around. There are some out there at a reasonable price. A week or 2 ago One Source Tactical had Windhams for just under 1k. I paid 900 for my Windham just before things got ugly. I don't know if you have a Cabela's near you but they still sell firearms at a reasonable price and the last time I was at the one here in the DFW area, they had a decent selection but I did not price any. I went there looking for a 1911.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

There are so many options. I can justify us owning 5 fire arms. I got the Colt M4 22LR tactical rifle because, hubby told me I couldn't by a gun until after Christmas, and, I was intending on getting an AR15 on January 2nd, then after Newtown, they were almost unobtainable. So, I went with the .22 version, because I figured that would be next off the market, and for a while, they were. We also figured you could ALWAYS get .22lr ammo. (yeah right), and we felt it was a good trainer for the AR15. I hate to admit, we have almost 3000 rounds of .22lr. Then I told hubs that guns were going fast, (and they were flying off the shelf) and we could still get bolt actions so he got the Ruger American Rifle, .243 win, which is the kind of rifle he always wanted. So he is happy, except he feels he should have a hand gun for concealed carry. (He was in law enforcement, so he knows more about that stuff and I am more reluctant to have a handgun in the house.) I can justify 3 more weapons. Hubby says the AR15 type guns, even my .22lr can jam, and he feels I should get another .22 rifle given we have all that .22ammo. I have shot the Ruger 10-22 and I liked it, so, for the money, it is a cheap fall back gun. I would like a rifle with some power. We had an SKS here for a while, my son's old WW2 vintage, and I have shot that rifle. I could see owning a newer version, or as I said a Ruger Mini 30 or something like that. We also looked at a Mini 14, which I wouldn't mind having, it's just you can't get .223 ammo. You can still get 7.62 ammo here and there. I have access to some 9mm ammo from a relative, in case we get a hand gun. I am a safety freak with this pistol thing and I want several safety mechanisms on it if we get one. I am researching which one meets my needs. I don't see myself needing to conceal carry, but, you never know. I keep thinking by the time I felt I needed to conceal carry, a permit for it would be moot. Hubby is more interested in concealed carry, so it has to meet his need to do that. I can't decide which firearm to purchase first. I think we are underpowered with just a .22lr semiautomatic and a .243. I understand hubby wanting the pistol. I understand his logic of wanting a second .22lr because that is what we have the most of in ammo. We have a fair amount of .243 as well, but not like the .22lr. Then for the last rifle, I am stuck between getting an AR15 type or a Mini 14 versus a Mini30 (because that was what I originally wanted), or SKS type rifle because we can still get SOME ammo in 7.62. It's probably also a better rifle to take down deer or larger game. I do see the logic of getting a bigger caliber handgun too. I have seen a lot of .357 ammo. I never thought buying a firearm would be this complex. We always just had a .22 rifle in the house for varmints when the kids were younger. We live in the country and you never know when a skunk or fox would decide to visit the henhouse. I appreciate all the suggestions. I think I need to go to the gun store and tell them my train of thought, and see what fits me, and still meets hubby's needs and something we can still get ammo for. Thank you for all the suggestions. I know a lot more about pandemics than I do pistols.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

If you have an Academy near you, you can pick up a bushmaster carbine 15 for $760 plus tax, I personally would not recommend Windham but if it's that or nothing ..well that's an easy choice. The carbine would be especially good for a lady, it's super light. You may also want to try gunbroker.com, prices have come down since the libs got trampled on the arms ban attempt.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Well you are doing your homework. Best thing to do is go to the range and try out a couple. Good luck to you.
I'm taking my accountant to the range tomorrow to help him decide on his first handgun. He has his heart set on a Glock.
I told him to not be married to that brand until he shoots others as well. So I'm bringing a few of my 9mm"s and revolvers.
and will prolly rent a range gun or two. 

punch


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. It used to be you just bought the gun you wanted, and bought your ammo. Now it seems you buy the ammo and then consider the gun. Well, we will come to some conclusion. Thanks for all the suggestions. It helps with the decisions.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If I could only have 5 guns, hmm, but I'd cheat - seriously:

1) I would keep my Colt HBar AR for one, but in cheating I'd get a 22LR upper CMMG and have that - one gun see 

2) I would keep my Rock Island Armory 9mm. Now I had some work done to this one so I could use a Kimber 
22 LR conversion kit on it (again 1 - gun 

3) My new M1A is a favorite - only 80 rounds fired on it so far and I love it already, gotta keep it. 

4) My S&W M27 5 inch 357 revolver, this has some sentimental value but I like the 357 cal for reloading.

5) My Rossi 357 24' lever action would seem like the logical choice but clearly the AR/M1A do all this can
and more so I'd have to leave it behind for the Mossy 500 both 18.5/28 inch barrels.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I never feel under gunned. My present need is a good home defense pump action shotgun. I looked into some inexpensive options from Stevens, Savage, Tri Star and others. You tube reviews made me decide on the trusty Mossberg 500, 590 or Remington 870 express. Just have to settle on the right one. 

WASR 10 AK 47's are back down to $499.00 and ammo is back on the shelves, just still pricey so I'm taking a breath and giving the bank account a break for a while.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I never feel under gunned. My present need is a good home defense pump action shotgun. I looked into some inexpensive options from Stevens, Savage, Tri Star and others. You tube reviews made me decide on the trusty Mossberg 500, 590 or Remington 870 express. Just have to settle on the right one.
> 
> WASR 10 AK 47's are back down to $499.00 and ammo is back on the shelves, just still pricey so I'm taking a breath and giving the bank account a break for a while.


Where is that? I saw one in Carson City today for $999.00. The manager made a point of telling me his store wasn't gouging.


----------

